# Entourage Syntax errors and much more



## Michael Hort (Jan 25, 2006)

Having nothing but problems since i upgraded to Office 2004. Trying to 
send out my newsletter to my list which consist of 5 "groups." I get a 
syntax error on four of the groups and then get a "floh internal system 
error on the fifth group. The floh problem also tells me "The 
SMTPserver does not recognize any of the authentication methods used by 
Entourage. Try changing the SMTP authentication options in Account 
settings. Error 17092 

I cannot see any typos anywhere in the groups and this didnt happen until after I upgraded. I rebuilt database

There is no problems in the settings. They have not changed. I even 
created a new account and nothing changed. Still getting these errors. 
Using OSX Tiger 10.4.4 on a G5. 

Please help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

have you ran the microsoft updater after you upgraded?


----------



## Michael Hort (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes. Think I figured it out. Dragged all persons into a new group and made sure no typos. figured group got corupted so lets hope new group solves it


----------

